

Swiss complete world's longest tunnel - mayutana
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11548845

======
mayutana
Amazing feat. But funny to ponder about the fact that it took 14 years of work
to save 1.5 hours of travel time. On a serious note, Hats off to such forward-
thinking people.

